# Canon Announces 8-15 f/4L Fisheye Zoom



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 26, 2010)

```
<div id="attachment_4836" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/815f4l.jpg"><img class="size-full wp-image-4836" title="815f4l" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/815f4l.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="183" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye</p></div>
<p><strong>London, UK, 26 August 2010</strong> Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Canon today unveils the worldÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s first fisheye zoom lens offering both circular and full frame images, thanks to an extreme wide-angle focal range of 8-15mm. Replacing the EF 15mm f/2.8 fisheye, the new EF 8-15mm f/4L Fisheye USM is the latest addition to CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s L-series range of professional lenses, providing outstanding image quality, constant aperture throughout the zoom range and a robust design for reliable shooting in challenging weather conditions.</p>
<p>When paired with CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s full-frame DSLR bodies, such as the EOS 5D Mark II or the EOS -1Ds Mark III, professional photographers can choose to capture circular or full-frame fisheye images, allowing them to view a scene in a completely new and unique way. This new level of choice provides enhanced creative flexibility when shooting scenes such as the night sky, where the full 180Ã‚Âº horizontal and vertical fields of view (FOV) allow every detail to be captured with incredible clarity in one single image.</p>
<p>When used with EOS bodies featuring APS-C or APS-H sensors, the EF 8-15mm f/4L Fisheye USM produces a more traditional, full frame fisheye view. A zoom-lock mechanism on the lens body allows the range to be limited to the focal length that ensures the best possible full-frame view without unsightly vignetting around the edge. Ã¢â‚¬ËœCÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ and Ã¢â‚¬ËœHÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ markings can be found next to the zoom operation ring, indicating the wide-angle zoom position where vignette-free shooting is possible with either sensor, allowing photographers to achieve optimum results with any EOS body.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Advanced optics for professional imaging</strong></p>
<p>The EF 8-15mm f/4L Fisheye USM showcases over 70 years of CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s optical engineering heritage, boasting 14 lens elements in 11 different groups, including one aspherical and one Ultra-low Dispersion (UD) element to correct chromatic aberration and produce high-quality, high-contrast shots with excellent colour reproduction.</p>
<p>Ghosting and flare caused by strong light sources can be a particular challenge when shooting at such a wide angle, and, in order to counteract these artefacts, all lens elements have been covered with CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s Super Spectra Coating. The inner surface of the front element also features CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s SubWavelength Structure Coating (SWC), which uses tiny cone-like structures, shorter than the wavelength of visible light on the surface of the lens element, to gradually slow light down until it is at the same speed as it travels through glass, removing the risk of flare occurring before the light reaches the sensor.</p>
<p>To maintain optimum image quality, the front and rear lens elements also feature a Fluorine Coating which actively repels water, dust and dirt, making it easier to clean the lens and leaving it unobstructed by particles.</p>
<p><strong>Fast, accurate focusing and low light performance</strong></p>
<p>The ultra-wide angle zoom of the EF 8-15mm f/4L Fisheye USM offers a fresh take on sporting action or architecture shots, while the constant f/4.0 aperture allows faster shutter speeds to be employed for natural-looking images in low light.</p>
<p>A ring-type ultrasonic motor (USM), provides quick and accurate focusing when shooting and enables a full-time manual focus functionality allowing photographers to adjust the focus of any shot, even when the AF system is activated, for even greater control over image capture and improved creative flexibility.</p>
<p><strong>Built for professional performance</strong></p>
<p>The EF 8-15mm f/4L Fisheye USM features a high-grade physical design that reflects its elite performance. High resistance to both dust and water enables it to be used in a range of challenging situations, and, when used with a professional EOS body, it allows continued shooting in the harshest weather conditions. The external design also features the new exterior texture, for a high quality look and feel indicative of all new L-series models.</p>
<p><strong>High quality accessories</strong></p>
<p>The EF 8-15mm f/4L Fisheye USM is supplied with a dedicated lens cap, lens pouch and a felt-lined lens hood EW-77 for use when using the zoom at the 15mm setting, preventing lens flare.</p>
<p class="facebook"><a href="http://www.facebook.com/share.php?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/2010/08/canon-announced-8-15-f4l-fisheye-zoom/" target="_blank" title="Share on Facebook">Share on Facebook</a></p>
```


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Aug 26, 2010)

Ok, I'll totally take this over the 14-24 BAM!


----------



## Cyrax (Aug 26, 2010)

Pricing specs:

"The Canon EF 8-15mm f/4L Fisheye USM lens is expected to be available in January of 2011 for an approximate retail price of $1,400."

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/about_canon?pageKeyCode=pressreldetail&docId=0901e024801e8289


----------



## muteteh (Aug 26, 2010)

Insert icon of very happy Muteteh on his way to pre-order one of those.


----------



## chrisaix (Aug 26, 2010)

this is definitely a good lens for videos, been planning to do bmx edits if ever i buy a new body. oh yeah!! ;D


----------



## c.d.embrey (Aug 26, 2010)

The *ONLY* thing that Canon announced today that I'd be even half-way interested in. What advantages will it have over my EF-S 10-22 f3.5-4.5? Cn I use it at 8mm without vignetting on an AS-C camera - why wasn't a simple question answered in the press release?


----------



## ecking (Aug 26, 2010)

How does the lens cap even fit on that? Wow. I'm not interested in buying it but I wouldn't mind giving it a rent or two.


----------



## that1guy (Aug 26, 2010)

muteteh said:


> Insert icon of very happy Muteteh on his way to pre-order one of those.



Ha ha! I actually just commented on a post of yours in another thread. All I said was Merry Christmas!

I must say I was not expecting this at all, but I am very excited about it. Can't wait to rent one and see how I like it. I really think Canon did something neat here and I will look forward to seeing test results from this


----------



## that1guy (Aug 26, 2010)

c.d.embrey said:


> The *ONLY* thing that Canon announced today that I'd be even half-way interested in. What advantages will it have over my EF-S 10-22 f3.5-4.5? Cn I use it at 8mm without vignetting on an AS-C camera - why wasn't a simple question answered in the press release?



I think this is the bit you were looking for:

"When used with EOS bodies featuring APS-C or APS-H sensors, the EF 8-15mm f/4L Fisheye USM produces a more traditional, full frame fisheye view. A zoom-lock mechanism on the lens body allows the range to be limited to the focal length that ensures the best possible full-frame view without unsightly vignetting around the edge. Ã¢â‚¬ËœCÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ and Ã¢â‚¬ËœHÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ markings can be found next to the zoom operation ring, indicating the wide-angle zoom position where vignette-free shooting is possible with either sensor, allowing photographers to achieve optimum results with any EOS body."

So it looks like your answer is "no", but they have locks so you can't "accidentally" move it there. Must say that was a nice touch.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Aug 26, 2010)

Lens cap? probably similar to what they did with the 17mm ts-e, where is twist-on extended cap instead of the cheap push on ones that lead to chaffing of the lens like on the canon 14mm primes, 15mm fisheye and nikon 14-24 or are prone to easily come loose in your bag.

Looking forward to pictures and reviews on this lens from 8mm-15mm, in particular the full frame fisheye lens shot over circular (going to assume serious vignetting is inevitable at the wider focal lengths). I am curious on the lens hood for the 15mm use though, shame they didn't include images of that.


----------



## muteteh (Aug 26, 2010)

c.d.embrey said:


> The *ONLY* thing that Canon announced today that I'd be even half-way interested in. What advantages will it have over my EF-S 10-22 f3.5-4.5? Cn I use it at 8mm without vignetting on an AS-C camera - why wasn't a simple question answered in the press release?



I think Canon's intended customers are FF body owners, who would now have a circular fisheye & diagonal fisheye in one.

Per my understanding of the press release, you would have vignetting on APS-C at 8mm, and that there are markings on the lens indicating at which focal lengthes would APS-C & APS-H sensors get the equivalent of a diagonal fisheye.


----------



## ronderick (Aug 26, 2010)

mmm... I wonder if this baby is weather-sealed? It'd be a great choice for landscape photos, but hate to run into problem when it rains...

Gut feeling says it's going to be one of those lenses that refuses to take filters and hoods....


----------



## Grendel (Aug 26, 2010)

It's sealed, comes w/ a hood (for the 15mm end, haha), takes gel filters in the rear. click


----------



## leptonsoup337 (Aug 26, 2010)

$1400? Sold. I'm looking forward to seeing sample images. Thank you Canon!


----------



## epsiloneri (Aug 26, 2010)

ronderick said:


> Gut feeling says it's going to be one of those lenses that refuses to take filters and hoods....



Just out of curiosity... what kind of filter would be of interest to use with this lens? The only useful filter I know of for digital photography (outside clear "lens protectors") is a polarisation filter, but this lens would be far too wide for that to be sensible. Are there any other cool useful filters I've missed? Or are you perhaps considering using this lens for chemical photography?


----------



## epsiloneri (Aug 26, 2010)

I wonder if this will replace the EF 15/2.8 fisheye. It's of an old design, but the optics are excellent and the 2.8 makes it better suited for low-light photography (e.g. aurorae). The non-USM focus motor is loud, but AF is not much of an issue on a fisheye (in fact almost unnecessary - MF works very well).


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 26, 2010)

epsiloneri said:


> I wonder if this will replace the EF 15/2.8 fisheye.



From time to time, it makes sense to really read postings... 
Quote from the original announcement:


> Replacing the EF 15mm f/2.8 fisheye, the new EF 8-15mm f/4L Fisheye USM is the latest addition to Canons L-series range of professional lenses




HTH,

Sebastian

PS: I don't get overly excited by all of today's lens announcements, but I couldn't care less about this fisheye...


----------



## epsiloneri (Aug 26, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> From time to time, it makes sense to really read postings...



Ups! Yeah. Thanks.


----------



## JW (Aug 26, 2010)

Definitely interested in this one. I was close to getting an EF 15mm f/2.8 fish just last week. Being able to go down to 8mm? AWESOME! A little disappointed it's not f/2.8, but with it being a zoom it probably wasn't practical to go 2.8. This one is on my radar. Can't wait to try one out!


----------



## stark-arts (Aug 26, 2010)

It's a Fisheye - the only fisheye filters ever are rear gelatins...
I didn't see anything about this accepting that...



epsiloneri said:


> ronderick said:
> 
> 
> > Gut feeling says it's going to be one of those lenses that refuses to take filters and hoods....
> ...


----------



## Flake (Aug 26, 2010)

None of the lenses announced today look like being high volume sellers, the fisheye zoom, while I'm sure it's a technological Tour De Force still remains a niche market gimmick, something to use for the odd shot, but not to pay Â£1000 for.


----------



## Grendel (Aug 26, 2010)

stark-arts said:


> It's a Fisheye - the only fisheye filters ever are rear gelatins...
> I didn't see anything about this accepting that...


Click: "Rear Gel Holder (accepts up to 3 pre-cut gel filters)"


----------



## PoetryInLight (Aug 26, 2010)

I've keep on thinking of buying a fish eye and have looked at Canon and others, but haven't bought. This lens looks particularly interesting. I'm saving my pennies.

Here are two things I wonder about, even looking at the Canon website:

(1) "When paired with Canonâ€™s full-frame[..,] photographers can choose to capture circular or full-frame fisheye images...." If you look at the image CR provided, which is the same as Canon's website, there appears to be another slider switch on top, almost opposite the AF/MF button. Could this allow rectangular or fisheye images at 15mm or (gasp) 8mm? Is that optically possible?

(2) From usa.canon: "Filter size: Rear Gel Holder (accepts up to 3 pre-cut gel filters)". What the heck is that? An extender? I can't find it on the web site. A slot in the lens to drop in the gels? Can't find the pre-cut gel filters on the site, either. I'm guessing these might be ND grads. Any ideas?


----------



## Flake (Aug 26, 2010)

Pre cut filters are normally pre cut by the user from a sheet of Gel I don't think anyone produces a gel sheet of ND grad, and with the fisheye effect I'm not convinced that a filter with a straight grad would give acceptable results. I think you'd have to find a filter which followed the fish eye effect, not easy on a zoom!

The 'switch' may be the carrier for the filter, after all you do need to be able to get hold of something to pull it out mount the filter & put it in again.


----------



## Grendel (Aug 26, 2010)

The switch is to limit the zoom range. As for gel filters, this is pretty handy. And cheap


----------



## muteteh (Aug 26, 2010)

epsiloneri said:


> I wonder if this will replace the EF 15/2.8 fisheye. It's of an old design, but the optics are excellent and the 2.8 makes it better suited for low-light photography (e.g. aurorae). The non-USM focus motor is loud, but AF is not much of an issue on a fisheye (in fact almost unnecessary - MF works very well).



Based on this page on Canon's site, it appears the black EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 is discontinued, but the EF 15mm f/2.8 fisheye will be continued.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Aug 26, 2010)

It almost seems as if the release of this fisheye is targeted towards both crop and FF camera bodies, which seems like a winner in my book, compared to producing separate fisheye lens for crop and FF bodies like other competitors are doing. While the $1400 price seems kinda high for this fisheye (given also that it's a non 2.8 or IS lens), I'd say a more reasonable price range is around $999-1299 comparing it to the older 15mm and other niche performance lenses Canon offers.

Edit: http://www.usa.canon.com/dlc/controller?act=GetArticleAct&articleID=3507

As mentioned there "The ability for one lens to handle multiple fisheye tasks, which previously required two specialized and expensive lenses, has remarkable potential. A magazine or commercial shooter who works with full-frame cameras now has at his or her fingertips a single lens that can handle both full-frame fisheye and true circular fisheye tasks. Likewise, a photographer who may own multiple EOS camera bodies â€” for example, an EOS 5D Mark II and an EOS 7D â€” can now achieve the full-frame fisheye effect with both cameras. A photographer no longer has to choose between, say, the speed of an EOS-1D Mark IV and the full-frame sensor of an EOS-1Ds when a full-frame fisheye image is needed, because the new EF 8â€“15mm f/2.8L USM gives that option on either camera."

I am going to assume based off the page's explanation for FF users, the options of use would either be a 15mm rectangular fisheye or an 8mm circuluar fisheye?


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks interesting, might spring for one when the price settles down within 1 year. 8)


----------



## Isurus (Aug 27, 2010)

ronderick said:


> mmm... I wonder if this baby is weather-sealed? It'd be a great choice for landscape photos, but hate to run into problem when it rains...
> 
> Gut feeling says it's going to be one of those lenses that refuses to take filters and hoods....



Based on the released documentation, it looks like it is sealed. I'm actually really interested in this lens. I've been wanting to get a fisheye for a while, but the current 15mm is quite out-of-date.


----------



## J-Man (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm waiting for image samples.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Aug 27, 2010)

muteteh said:


> c.d.embrey said:
> 
> 
> > The *ONLY* thing that Canon announced today that I'd be even half-way interested in. What advantages will it have over my EF-S 10-22 f3.5-4.5? Cn I use it at 8mm without vignetting on an AS-C camera - why wasn't a simple question answered in the press release?
> ...



That's what I got from the press release as well. Why could they not have said vignettes at 10mm on APS-H and 12mm on APS-C instead of the vague "... there are markings on the lens indicating at which focal lengthes would APS-C & APS-H sensors get the equivalent of a diagonal fisheye.

I'll talk to several of the local rental houses about renting it when they are available.


----------



## PoetryInLight (Aug 29, 2010)

@Canon 14-24

Good catch on the URL. Having read that, I do want this lens. I may end up being a once-or-twice-a-year lens, but I think once could make very interesting pictures with it.


----------

